# Getting to know Polygon – From the factory to your door and in stock now



## bopfan68 (Jul 31, 2016)

I am thinking that perhaps your comparison chart could include Canyon, Fezzari etc in addition to Trek, Giant and Specialized. Canyon is probably the closest animal to Polygon.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

So many questions. But first, I want to see Francis' video review of their trail bike.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The chart has obviously been lifted from a soon to be world renowned PhD thesis. Bravo. Another gem of an MTBR article.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

They are not in stock, lol.


----------



## tjhspapa (Nov 29, 2010)

And yet...still no subforum in the Bike Manufacturers forum.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Placed an order for a D7 listed in stock on the 22nd. 9 days later and still no working tracking number. Not a great first experience with Bikes Online.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

DeoreDX said:


> Placed an order for a D7 listed in stock on the 22nd. 9 days later and still no working tracking number. Not a great first experience with Bikes Online.


Usually takes about 10-14 days to actually ship in my experience. They call it assembly and quality control. Let us know when you get your tracking info👍


----------



## jwpeltier (Nov 5, 2004)

MTBR_NEWS said:


> _Editor's note: This article is sponsored by __Bikes Online_
> 
> Are you looking for a new mountain or gravel bike but can't find anything that isn't back-ordered into 2022? You're not alone. Thankfully, there are new choices coming to the US to fill the bike scarcity gap. Bikes Online is Australia's largest online bicycle retailer with a growing presence in the US market at a time when many riders are struggling to find bikes in stock. Riders not familiar with the direct-to-consumer retailer have probably heard of the company's bike brand, Polygon, which offers mountain, gravel, road, and kids' bikes across multiple price points.
> 
> ...


The bikes look good, the article could use proffreading however. And Kudos for having bikes available as well.


----------



## Lvovsky (May 3, 2021)

Long time, first time. Hello everyone! Picked up mountain biking last summer with a borrowed ten year old Stumpjumper. Got hooked. In the fall, Polygon seemed to be the only place that had reasonably priced trail bikes and somewhat in stock. Snapped Extrada 7 for the wife in October. It took till January till I caught Siskiu T8 for myself. It arrived early March. Couldn’t happier! Makes trails easy for this old goat. Time to book some lessons. YouTube is taking me only so far.

and yes polygon deserves its own forum. Can’t wait for them to make affordable carbon bikes


----------

